# Noreve for K2



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone heard what securing system Noreve will be using on the new K2 case? I like the look of their cover but I think I would like the hinges so am leaning towards the M-Edge.


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

I am going to call Noreve.  I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd love to know about the Noreve K2 covers - anybody find out anything?


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

No answer at Noreve today.  I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got an email from Noreve this evening:

Hello,

We are expecting to have a couple of designs for the Amazon Kindle 2 case ready by the end of this month.

Best regards,

He didn't say anything about how the Kindle would be held in the case though. I think I've decided I need an orange cover to go with this skin that I'm getting:








Please ignore that it's a Sony.


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

Still no answer at Noreve so I'm going to stop trying.  The info on their website says covers will be available this month (no specifics).


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, just a warning about this place. In my experience they do not answer e-mails or the phone. Their customer service is pretty much non-existent.

I know others have ordered from them and it went fine but for me, it did not go well at all. So caveat emptor and all that jazz.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Dangerosa said:


> Yeah, just a warning about this place. In my experience they do not answer e-mails or the phone. Their customer service is pretty much non-existent.
> 
> I know others have ordered from them and it went fine but for me, it did not go well at all. So caveat emptor and all that jazz.


I have 2 of their cases and have had no problems with them or their customer service. They answered emails, sometimes it takes a day or two. I'll see if they know what they are going to do for the K2, from what I understood they were waiting until they got a Kindle 2 in hand to decide how to secure it. If nothing else we will know on the 18th.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I really want a Noreve cover for my K2. Hope they are able to use the Amazon hinges...


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

I too hope that they make a cover for the kindle 2.  I had two Noreve covers for my original Kindle and loved them.  They are so streamline.  I have the M-edge now and I am unhappy with the size.  It is just too big and looks sloppy.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

can't wait to see the Noreve K2 designs!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:
 

> I got an email from Noreve this evening:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


DecalGirl just added this skin for Kindle2. The picture is not showing but you can tell by the name!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lilly said:


> DecalGirl just added this skin for Kindle2. The picture is not showing but you can tell by the name!


That's a nice one, reminds me of the summer.


----------



## bayou (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I got an email from Noreve this evening:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Luv I'm going to follow you around these threads and buy what you buy!! Great combo!

I like how sleek my Kindle is and now there are reports of the M-edge case being bulky, so I checked out the Noreve sight. Now why did I have to go and do that? Must. have. one. It comes in green so it'll match all the skins I bought. 
Luv I'm just going to follow you around these threads and buy what you buy! You know I love that skin, and now


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just received a Noreve for my ipod touch today and I'm very impressed. I wasn't sure I'd like it because it seemed too plain, but I honestly love the design. It's perfectly padded and the leather feels wonderful. 

The only thing I'm not 100% crazy about is the color I chose. I ordered the Passion Vintage and when they say vintage..that's exactly what they mean. It's kind of beat up. Like something you've had and abused for years. I'm not sure I'd order this one again if I had the chance, but I think it will grow on me. It's a very soft buttery almost sueded finish. 

Based on this one, I will be ordering a Noreve when they release them for the K2. I just have to pick a color. 

Bayou, I actually couldn't wait for them to release the skin and paid the extra $5 for it...I got it this afternoon and it's GORGEOUS!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just checked out their site--love all the colors, but the spine on the original Kindle version looks way too thick for my tastes--it reminds me of a binder.  I'll be interested to see what they come up with for the K2.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Just checked out their site--love all the colors, but the spine on the original Kindle version looks way too thick for my tastes--it reminds me of a binder. I'll be interested to see what they come up with for the K2.


The spine was only as thick as the Kindle and was leather so it folded flat if you folded it back and gave you a small ledge to hold on to while reading. Wasn't bindery at all.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I got an email from Noreve this evening:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


I do like that orange color just because it's a little different. I wish it was a little deeper color (more like a burnt orange color). Same for the purple, wish it was a little deeper color. It does look like it's a nice product. That green is pretty cool too. Damn, just too many choices.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I will be very tempted to try a Noreve if they use the Amazon hinges for their covers.  It will be interesting to see what they come up with.  And that is assuming I don't fall deeply in love with one of the covers I have on order already.


----------

